
Ask HN: If you work in Bay area, how much time do you have to pick up new tech? - urlwolf
For example, deep learning. I think everyone I know has the intention to eventually pick up machine learning (which nowadays is deep learning pretty much exclusively). But MOOCS and random blogs, with cloning repos to look at them, rarely gets you there.<p>I guess the main problem is that most people don&#x27;t have time. Could you dedicate 10hrs per week to this? 20? Would your coworkers or founders think you are slacking if you devote this much time to something other than making the company you are at win?
======
urlwolf
I ask for Bay area, because in mostly any other location people work shorter
hours and 10-20hrs/week outside work picking up say deep learning may even go
unnoticed (Eg EU). In the Bay area, mostly everyone is working at peak
conditions, right?

